# Lab Breeder in MN



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has heard of Smith farms in Grove city MN. Are thy a reputable breeder, good dogs?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Never heard of them.

What is it that you're looking for? Breed, what uses, type of dog mentality and so on... Plenty of us know a lot of very good breeders out there with better outlets than NoDak for finding a well bred dog.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Try Kabekona Kennels in Laporte,MN. Owner is JB Thorson.


----------

